# Merkwürdige e-mail  von My-Download



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

als ich gestern in mein e-mail Fach schaute, fand ich ne recht seltsame e-mail -
welche mir allerdings in der Aufmachung irgendwie bekannt vorkommt - dazu später mehr.
Ich werde den Wortlaut der mail im Anschluss posten.

Angeblich habe ich mich bei My-Downloads angemeldet.
Nur diese Seite habe ich vorhin das erste Mal überhaupt gesehen - geschweige mich denn da angemeldet.

Was mich nur stutzig macht - 
wie konnten die meine genauen Adressdaten nebst übereinstimmender Mail-Adresse herausbekommen?
War irgendeine Surfseite undicht - wenn ja kann man sowas herausbekommen, wer das war?
......

So etwas habe ich schon einmal erlebt - fast genau vor einem Jahr.
Und zwar hätte ich mich bei Mega-Downloads angemeldet und solle nun im voraus knapp 100 € zahlen.
Es kam zu einem kleinen mail-Austausch, wo die dann meinten, ich hätte auch ihren Dienst schon benutzt -
indem ich den CCleaner runtergeladen hätte.
Nur ist dieser CCleaner aber Freeware.^^

Jedenfalls habe ich ihnen ne passende Mail geschreiben - und ab da war Ruhe.

Die von Mega-Downloads hatten ihren Hauptsitz in Katar (?) und die Zweigstelle in Wien.
Sie haben schon öfters solche Abzocken gestartet und stehen bereits wieder auf der Blacklist.
.........

Mit dieser neuen Mail nun, hegt sich bei mir der Verdacht, daß sie es erneut unter anderen Namen versuchen.
Warum?
Der Service-Name klingt fast gleich und die Schreibart sieht gleich aus (Mega-Downloads und My-Download).
Und die Masche ist dieselbe und auch der Betrag, den sie einfordern.
Zudem werden in all meinen sonstigen Mails Umlaute richtig angezeigt, in dieser Mail nicht

Hat jemand von Euch auch schon sowas von denen bekommen?
Und was mache ich, um die ein für alle Male loszuwerden?

ps. 
So schaute die mail aus:
[attachment=8012:Mydownloadmail.doc]

*edit:*
Es heißt natürlich Zahlungsaufforderung - hat irgendwie das Z nicht mit kopiert.
Zudem habe ich die Hyperlinks deaktiviert und einige Fakten mit ..... ersetzt.

greetz


----------



## Night falls (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn du genau weißt, dass du keinen kostenpflichtigen Service angefordert hast heißt die Devise: Einfach ignorieren.
Diese Firmen setzen ausschließlich auf Einschüchterung mit Androhungen von rechtlischen Schritten etc. Wenn man darauf nich anspringt geben sie schnell klein bei.
Zur Not kannst du dich aber immernoch an den Verbraucherschutz wenden.


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Juni 2009)

einfach nicht drauf reagieren, die spammen ein mit emails voll und irgendwann ist Ruhe. Ich bin mal auf sowas ähnliches reingefallen, die haben mich wochenlang zugetextet mit irgendwelchen komischen mails, wo sie mir mit Polizei und allem möglichen gedroht haben(ein seriöses Anwalts oder Inkassobüro würde solche mails nie verschicken). Das sind alles nur Einschüchterungsversuche, allerdings scheinen sie damit sehr erfolgreich zu sein, viele zahlen halt weil sie kein Ärger haben wollen. Musst mal bisschen googlen, die Zahl der Opfer geht in die hunderttausende, das ist ein Millionengeschäft. Und all diese Abzockfirmen sitzen im Ausland....


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich habe eben noch ein wenig Google benutzt und habe Leute mit genau der gleichen e-mail gesehen.
Zudem bin ich auf eine recht informative Seite gestossen -> *Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief *

Naja, ich denke, ich werde es genauso handhaben wie mit Mega-Downloads,
wo ja auch schon längst nichts mehr kommt - nachdem ich selber mit Anwalt gedroht habe.

Aber leider scheinen doch viele menschen zu bezahlen,
sont würden solche Kriminellen es ja nicht immer wieder auf so eine dreiste Art versuchen.

Und ich finde es echt traurig, wie heutzutage noch der Datenschutz funktioniert - anscheinend sowas von löchrig ...


greetz


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Rechnungen, die per Mail kommen würd ich nie ernst nehmen. Alles was man online bestellt bezahlt man idR per Kreditkarte, LSV oder Ähnliches. Wirklich erlebt hab ichs noch nie, dass ne Rechnung per Mail verschickt worden ist. Sollte das tatsächlich der Fall sein, würde die Mail vermutlich mit einer elektronischen Signatur behaftet werden, ansonsten wäre die Mail rechtlich eh nicht haltbar.
Das Beste was Du tun kannst, ist gar nicht erst zu antworten. Leute die Spam verschicken freuen sich über Antworten, denn dann wissen sie, dass da auch jemand sitzt, der die Mails liest und die Mails nicht nur im Nirvana landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme übrigens regelmässig E-Mails von einem Absender namens "Anwalt" und ich glaube nach mittlerweile ca 150 Mahnungen wär ich wohl schon lange betrieben worden, wenn das echt wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (18. Juni 2009)

Bekomm derzeit auch öfters e-mails von opendownload, die drohen sogar schon mit der Anklage.
Ich hab mir das nochmal angesehen die Kosten standen sehr, sehr klein am Bildschirm Rand.

Da ich keine Konto Nummer angegeben hab können sie mir soviel drohen wie sie wollen.
Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## dalai (18. Juni 2009)

Die gehen eh nie bis zur Anklage, das kostet ihnen zu viel. Einfach ignorieren, die wollen nur geld verdienen, und das machen sie nur mit Leuten die Angst bekommen und einfach bezahlen.


----------

